# Not carol singing



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Just me, no instruments only my whistle. >
A couple of Christmas songs
http://picosong.com/UX9H

Carols just for you
http://picosong.com/U7GP


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I can't get it 

Sandra


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Well Jan, I think we need some clarification here. Whistle - just lips or whistle, as in penny whistle. Sounds awesome!

I always wanted to be able to whistle, and admire (read envy) those who can. 

Sandra, I think you're lacking the app again - strange files.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Great stuff Jan!

I was finding the music very confusing to begin with - till I realised I'd clicked on both links, and both were playing at the same time!!

Easier to transport your instrument than a guitar!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

HermanHymer said:


> Well Jan, I think we need some clarification here. Whistle - just lips or whistle, as in penny whistle. Sounds awesome!
> 
> I always wanted to be able to whistle, and admire (read envy) those who can.
> 
> Sandra, I think you're lacking the app again - strange files.


Whistling Viv with my own lips, I did say just me, no instrument.

Sandra, I don´t know why you can´t hear it because you did hear the recording I made for you in the summer.

Jan


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Respect!!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Whoopee
I got it Jan, don't know what was wrong last try
Loved both tracts 

Sandra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

aldra said:


> I can't get it
> 
> Sandra


Be grateful 😈


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Be grateful 😈


>>>


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

I can't listen to more than a couple of bars before the dog starts howling!

No - I'm not taking the wee wee. :smile2: For some reason she insist in singing along, and her one note howl isn't very melodious.

Dave


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

Brilliant. Well done. Really enjoyed listening to both. The simplicity makes it. I am sitting at Bonterra Park looking out watching the sunrise. It makes a great accompaniment.


----------

